# PICTORIAL MANUAL - Aircraft and Surfacecraft [USNTS - Recognition]



## fubar57 (Nov 5, 2020)

This may already be here but I couldn't find it





​1942 - they were just learning about the Fw 190

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 5, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 5, 2020)

It may have been posted before but I’m a newbie. Thanks for that link. Really enjoyed the SB2C pics.


----------

